# wastyn racer or what is it



## kccomet (Nov 30, 2016)

dug this out today and wiped the dust off it. it has a wastyn cycle decal on it, i know this doesnt make it a wastyn, im sure they sold other brands. it has very distinct fork crown and a bolted bottom bracket. there are holes for a headbadge. its a very nice quality built frame, what ever it is. maybe european,any ideas on maker. thanks for any input or speculation


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 30, 2016)

Im feeling Emil oh man its beautiful!!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 30, 2016)

Its a tough one, may be 108 mph worthy!


----------



## locomotion (Nov 30, 2016)

yes very nice bike, I like it
but with the BSA crank, wouldn't it be a BSA?
the Cycle decal is probably a dealer decal!


----------



## corbettclassics (Nov 30, 2016)

Jim - get a magnifying glass and look for a stamping on the lugs.  

If not then I may some info on it.


----------



## kccomet (Nov 30, 2016)

a lot of the old racers 20s 30s used bsa cranks and parts, bsa and chater lea parts were a favorite. yes i think the wastyn decal was a shop decal. no stamping on the lugs, remember there are headbadge holes, which most of my racers dont have.what are you thinking billy boy


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 1, 2016)

The lugs are very similar to Emil built frames. He built many custom bike frames for 6 day races. BSA parts on Waystn built frames were the norm.


----------



## chitown (Dec 1, 2016)

Joe Buffardi said:


> The lugs are very similar to Emil built frames. He built many custom bike frames for 6 day races. BSA parts on Waystn built frames were the norm.





Note the integrated headset on the Emil example vs kccomet's which have pressed cups. Not an expert, just noticing details. Very cool bike, might be an entry level racer?


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 1, 2016)

Ive seen Emil built frames in person. Not all were integrated. It could be a custom.'


----------



## schwinnderella (Dec 1, 2016)

I am happy to see that these sort of bikes are starting to gain some interest. 
I do not believe this is a Wastyn bike, but do not know what it might be. I do not recall ever seeing this fork crown.
I think Wastyn bikes are difficult to identify because there seems to be many variations from bike to bike. Here are pictures of two bikes which I believe are Wastyn built.
The black bike was raced by a local barber and the decal reads "Oscar Wastyn Special".
The silver bike is repainted with no decals. Old owner raced it in the 1950's and reports it is a Wastyn. Although I cannot confirm it it was supposed to have been owned by Cecil Yates who raced on the factory Paramount team before WWII. This was updated a bit in the 70's to allow the owner to ride it for exercise. The original hubs have a CY carved into them that appears to have been done long ago, so perhaps at least the hubs, if not the bike belonged to Cecil.


----------



## filmonger (Dec 7, 2016)

http://classiccycleus.com/home/emil-wastyn-special/


----------



## St33lWh33ls (Dec 7, 2016)

The frame certainly has some hallmarks of a Wastyn bike. Couple things though, I have never seen that style of bottom bracket on a Wastyn bike; and it doesn't have a lugged fork crown (from what I can see in the photo). The fork looks very similar to what you would find on an early Schwinn Superior track bike. Maybe a fork replacement some time in its life?

Doesn't matter, a very cool bike what ever it is.


----------



## sam (Dec 14, 2016)

Has block chain not roller ---Wasn't Wastyn contracted to build for Schwinn?


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes. Also his father did work too.


----------



## hoofhearted (Sep 7, 2017)

@mongeese


----------



## Velo-dream (Sep 10, 2017)

nice fork crown....never seen


----------



## Velo-dream (Sep 10, 2017)

nice fork crown....never seen


----------



## Ed Minas (Sep 10, 2017)

Nice Bike.  What is the thumb wheel close to the head tube for?


----------



## mongeese (Sep 10, 2017)

For tightening steering and easier riding no handed.


----------

